# Swing Groover



## James Hall (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all! I got me a swing groover the other day. Anybody else on here use 'em? How have they helped you? They've helped me that no one better be within a mile of me when I swing...LOL!


----------



## buckeyedave (Apr 27, 2010)

James, what is the swing groover? How does it work?
Dave


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If it's that thing that spins when you hit it, I won one at a tournament. Used it a few times and gave it to the neighbor kid, who let's his cat play with it.


----------



## James Hall (Jan 31, 2010)

buckeyedave said:


> James, what is the swing groover? How does it work?
> Dave


It's this thing that has a string hangin from it. A ball is connected to the string. You hit the ball and it lets you see wether you hook or slice! This it it.........


Dennco, Inc.- Swing Groover


----------

